# HILFE kann auf meine platte nicht mehr zugreifen



## bugattiAT (31. Juli 2004)

ich habe ad aware und tuneup ausgeführt... anschließend konnte ich auf meine 2. festplatte nicht mehr zugreifen...
im windows explorer wird sie nicht mehr angezeigt... bei datenträgerverwaltung wird sie als leer angezeigt....
so wie es ausschaut habe ich mir das dateisystem ntfs zerschossen, so dass die platte nicht mehr zu lesen ist...

ich habe versucht meine daten mit get data back zurückzuholen... doch das ergebnis war nicht zufriedenstellend... 80% der geretteten mp3s waren beschädigt...

was kann ich jetzt machen? 
habe mit knoppix versucht auf die platte zu zugreifen... doch dann bekomm ich folgende meldung:
mount: der dateitypsystem konnte nicht festgestellt werden und es wurde keiner angegeben
please check that the disk is entered correctly...

mit ontrack easy recovery ist auch nix zu machen... da das prog ein dateisystem benötigt...

danke für jede hilfe


----------

